# Man overboard recovered fromClipper Round The World Yacht



## MervynHutton

One lucky man. Congratulations to the crew and a tribute to good training.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPmNo-jo4tg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## FILIPVS

MervynHutton said:


> One lucky man. Congratulations to the crew and a tribute to good training.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPmNo-jo4tg&feature=youtu.be


Well, the crew are full dedicated sportsmen... so their "job" is to be "the number one"... 

But on merchant ships the Golden Rule is: if you fall, you die.


----------



## Boatman25

FILIPVS said:


> But on merchant ships the Golden Rule is: if you fall, you die.


I have never heard such sh1t in all my life, mind you should I be surprised with this plonker


----------



## duquesa

*Man overboard recovered from Clipper Round the World Yacht*

Quote:- "I have never heard such sh1t in all my life, mind you should I be surprised with this plonker"

Absolutely.

I have been particularly interested in this particular Race as the pro. skipper on that particular boat is my cousin.


----------



## John Rogers

Boatman25 said:


> I have never heard such sh1t in all my life, mind you should I be surprised with this plonker


Count me in on that Boatman.(Thumb)


----------



## 5036

FILIPVS said:


> Well, the crew are full dedicated sportsmen... so their "job" is to be "the number one"...
> 
> But on merchant ships the Golden Rule is: if you fall, you die.


The crew are ordinary people, some who have never sailed before. They buy their berth and di sime training as is required right and proper. They are not professionals.


----------



## MervynHutton

duquesa said:


> Quote:- "I have never heard such sh1t in all my life, mind you should I be surprised with this plonker"
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> I have been particularly interested in this particular Race as the pro. skipper on that particular boat is my cousin.


Amazing Duquesa, he's my cousin too, once removed. The crew are NOT professionals or sportsmen, just ordinary people with a little boating experience or none at all. The skipper is the only professional yachtsman.


----------



## duquesa

*Man overboard recovered*

Yes Mervyn, I know but hadn't realised you were a member here. Small world. Willie often mentions you. Sean did well today, not an easy thing to do in those conditions.


----------



## duquesa

*Man overboard recovered*

His Father is of course the cousin so I suppose 2nd cousin would be more correct. Family nonetheless.


----------



## FILIPVS

Inmersion suit, lifejacket, daylight, etc... it seems a drill more than a real case. A nice anecdote to tell in the next sport marina cocktail... "Oh yes we are a well trained crew... we are real seadogs... salt water run through my veins"(Jester):sweat:


----------



## ben27

good day mervynhutton.sm.today,02:11 re:man overboard recovered from clipper round the world yacht.practice or real.the crew did a great job,they are prepared for an emergency.credit to them.regards ben27


----------



## Boatman25

FILIPVS said:


> Inmersion suit, lifejacket, daylight, etc... it seems a drill more than a real case. A nice anecdote to tell in the next sport marina cocktail... "Oh yes we are a well trained crew... we are real seadogs... salt water run through my veins"(Jester):sweat:


Well you have just hit the lowest of the low, spot for me, I try not to let it annoy me, as you are really the voice of subnormality but you really have sh1t for brains dont you FILIPVS


----------



## Mad Landsman

FILIPVS said:


> Inmersion suit, lifejacket, daylight, etc... it seems a drill more than a real case. A nice anecdote to tell in the next sport marina cocktail... "Oh yes we are a well trained crew... we are real seadogs... salt water run through my veins"(Jester):sweat:


We can tell that you are not impressed.

Of course he was wearing a dry suit and lifejacket - Working sails on the bow in those conditions then you would be really stupid not to do so.
I certainly would not be wishing to be bobbing around on my back in the Pacific for an hour or more, dry bag or not.


----------



## Supergoods

My wife and I met some of the crews in Cape Town in October 2013.
I doubt many of the volunteers were fully aware of what the roaring 40's could provide for entertainment.
Ian


----------



## doyll

I see the troll is back and being well fed.


----------



## 5036

FILIPVS said:


> Inmersion suit, lifejacket, daylight, etc... it seems a drill more than a real case. A nice anecdote to tell in the next sport marina cocktail... "Oh yes we are a well trained crew... we are real seadogs... salt water run through my veins"(Jester):sweat:


It seems you were wrong in your first post and now you try to belittle the incident and justify your own comments. You play down the actions of the crew and I am certain that you would behave in the same dangerous way in a real incident. Your comments on the Costa Concordia thread follow the same manner of misunderstanding and knowledge of seamanship. God help any crew member you sail with if similar happened.

This was a real incident handled in a text book fashion. The skipper and crew deserve credit.

There is a follow up Youtube post:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBWlgL0beDI


----------



## FILIPVS

Mad Landsman said:


> We can tell that you are not impressed.


They do not have enough ship nor academic certificate to wake my professional interest...


----------



## 5036

FILIPVS said:


> They do not have enough ship nor academic certificate to wake my professional interest...


What an arrogant comment. Whilst you may have a certificate I doubt you have any professionalism.


----------



## Sister Eleff

Same video but further report in Ireland Afloat Magazine:

http://afloat.ie/sail/events/clippe...verboard-–-derry–londonderry-crew-man-rescued


----------



## billyboy

Just grateful the guy was recovered alive.


----------



## Pete D Pirate

nav said:


> What an arrogant comment. Whilst you may have a certificate I doubt you have any professionalism.


Does he even have a ticket? I doubt it.

I remember in the 70s, one of John Lennon's literary musings was titled "A Spaniard in the works!".


----------



## Boatman25

If he has a ticket it can only be a ' parking ticket ' he is not capable of anything else


----------



## MervynHutton

FILIPVS said:


> Inmersion suit, lifejacket, daylight, etc... it seems a drill more than a real case. A nice anecdote to tell in the next sport marina cocktail... "Oh yes we are a well trained crew... we are real seadogs... salt water run through my veins"(Jester):sweat:


I don't believe that this guy has ever sailed, he can't have with an attitude like this. Either that or he is just winding everyone up!


----------



## duquesa

*Man overboard recovered from Clipper Round the World Yacht*

Some have been banned for less in the past.


----------



## jimg0nxx

FILIPVS said:


> Well, the crew are full dedicated sportsmen... so their "job" is to be "the number one"...
> 
> But on merchant ships the Golden Rule is: if you fall, you die.


I have sailed with Spanish seamen, none with this attitude. Not a FLIP UP amongst them!


----------



## paulm

*Filipvs*

Gentlemen ,
I think a lot of understandably irate and angry members are falling into a trap set by the neurotic ramblings of Filipvs.
He seems to get his jolly's from contributing h....s...t that he knows will annoy well meaning members and provoke them into playing his own game by retorting with more insults . Surely the best way to deal with an idiot like this is to ignore him - and I am sure if he gets no encouragement or response to his inane ramblings and rudeness he won't be long about waking up and "smelling the coffee" .
Regards,
Paulm


----------



## spongebob

Perhaps our Spanish doubter should take a look at this post provided as a correction to my thread “Port Line Drama” 20/12/07but actually relating to another ship as explained by Melliget and others.
Maybe Spanish seamen were left to drown but the British Merchant Marine went to the greatest of lengths to rescue theirs





melliget said:


> Amazing story, Bob. Unless there were two incidents with very similar details, I think this is the thread Marconi Sahib is referring to.
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=8906&highlight=British+Monarch
> 
> The ship was the British Monarch owned by Raeburn & Verel (Monarch Steamship Co.) and it was 22 year old Second Officer Douglas M. Wardrop from near Sevenoaks in Kent who fell overboard in the Pacific at 04:30 on Sunday 9 June 1957 and was picked up at 13:30. It was his first voyage with the company and the ship apparently. The master was Captain W. P. Coutts, of Scalloway, Shetland.
> 
> Here are two articles from The Times:
> TheTimes_Wed_12Jun1957_Ships_Mate_In_Water_9hrs.png
> TheTimes_Fri_14Jun1957_Mate_Never_Gave_Up_Hope.png
> 
> regards,
> Martin


 Unquote

Bob


----------



## FILIPVS

There were some cases of castaways recovered from sea alive after a large search operation. But it depends more on luck, than in ship's crew training. 

Of course, when the person is not recovered, the "experts" on shore will tell to ship master, "...crew was not well trained". And they will put you a fancy RESCUE BOAT on board, which is as dangerous as unuseful. Most probably, these fancy RESCUE BOATS are killing more people in stupid drills, than recovering real castaways... But super yatchs Captains (with an ego bigger than their ships) love a lot all this cool devices and drills... because they want be looked as seadogs. Regarding professionals seafarers, we prefer focus our energies in avoiding the problem, and for that reason we like a lot the old unwritten Golden Rule: If you fall, you die.... which it means "do not make stupid things on board because I am not going to put in risk others' live to recover you".


----------



## paulm

Remember chaps - ignoring the idiot will achieve the desired results,
Paulm.


----------



## doyll

Indeed Paulm. Feeding only adds strength.


----------



## FILIPVS

Watching the video for second time there are few things who seem strange to any careful observer:

First rare and unrealistic point is that one crew member is in charge to take the video camera and film the emergency... My question is: Are real emergencies on board part of a TV show??

Second thing: Skipper appears on the film sending a distress call by radio... when the ship is not sinking!! It is like a mere "playback"... the video camera is perfectly positioned, and the skipper appears talking correctly without nerves telling clearly the word MAYDAY, a international signal used ONLY when a shi is sinking AND NOT when you have lost a cre member. 
Why does skipper use a MAYDAY call, when he knows that is not correct do that??? Has it any sense?? is it a mere dramatic resource to increase the suspense??

I am only exposing my doubts... But the video seems like a TV production ... alternating real images with reconstructed episodes...


----------



## 5036

paulm said:


> Remember chaps - ignoring the idiot will achieve the desired results,
> Paulm.


Definitely from the same gene pool as Heiwa. The shallower end.


----------



## John Dryden

https://translate.google.co.uk/#en/es/Internet Troll


----------



## Sister Eleff

FILIPVS said:


> Skipper appears on the film sending a distress call by radio... when the ship is not sinking!! It is like a mere "playback"... the video camera is perfectly positioned, and the skipper appears talking correctly without nerves telling clearly the word MAYDAY, a international signal used ONLY by SINKING ships AND not for a man overboard .
> Why does skipper use a MAYDAY call, when he knows that is not correct do that??? Has it any sense??


_"skipper appears talking correctly without nerves"_ Of course he should be talking without nerves, he is staying calm in a dire situation. Nerves and panic have no place at a time like this.

_"MAYDAY, a international signal used ONLY by SINKING ships AND not for a man overboard"_ I bet he got everyone's attention though, which was the main point. Splitting hairs is of no use here.


----------



## duquesa

*Man overboard recovered from Clipper Round the World Yacht*

I intend to ignore all his posts but he should know that the person making the Mayday call was not the skipper. He was rather too much involved in saving someone's life. There are plenty of crew on board to do what was done. It was a well orchestrated rescue. End of.


----------



## doyll

> Only use a Mayday call for situations in which "_there is immediate risk of loss of property or life_." If your vessel is sinking or on fire, or if someone on board is seriously injured or ill, issue a Mayday call.





> All threats, natural and otherwise, to vessel crews and passengers are sufficient to raise a Mayday call.


The conditions at the time he went overboard meet the criteria of _"immediate rist of loss of life."_


----------



## G0SLP

A "Mayday" call is defined as being used to signal a life-threatening emergency - this includes a person swept overboard & is not just to be used "for a sinking ship"...

I was told that the going rate for a dodgy Liberian licence in Singapore was US$500 a few years ago, when I was involved in investigating a crew member on my ship. He admitted as much when he was confronted with confirmation from the Liberian authorities that his 'ticket' was a forgery.

Go figure, as some people might put it...


----------



## FILIPVS

duquesa said:


> It was a well orchestrated rescue.


I see no orchestra, just a bunch of friends and their wives making noise ... playing without sheet music.


----------



## Mad Landsman

Some years ago I saw, and used, a process which owed its origins to 'War Photographers'.
As video cameras became more portable and the quality of the images improved it became more commonplace to record on camera all sorts of events. 
The advantages were immediately apparent: For use in evidence gathering; To defend or support any subsequent claims; For subsequent training; For demonstrating to people not present exactly what had occurred and to field the well known 'Monday morning inquest'. 

A method of work started to evolve: 
The Video-photographer must be competent and comfortable with his or her equipment. 
They should be a part of the team, known by the team.
They should NOT get involved in anything unless in immediate danger. 
They should be aware of exactly what any Action Plan involves in order to be able to record anything relevant - In the right place at the right time. 

It is good to see, in this video footage, that the system has become so widespread and that the ground rules laid down maybe 20 or more years ago are still used.


----------



## Pete D Pirate

FILIPVS said:


> I see no orchestra, just a bunch of friends and their wives making noise ... playing without sheet music.


See what happens when you feed the trolls...


----------



## doyll

Indeed. 
They start _making noise ... playing without sheet music._


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Empty vessels make the most noise!


----------



## paulm

Empty vessels make the most noise!

So true 

Paulm


----------



## FILIPVS

duquesa said:


> I intend to ignore all his posts but he should know that the person making the Mayday call was not the skipper. He was rather too much involved in saving someone's life. There are plenty of crew on board to do what was done. It was a well orchestrated rescue. End of.


Yes, there are plenty crew to send unjustified distress calls and to play with the video camera, but nobody from deck throw a lifebuoy with smoke signal to keep the man's position clearly marked...


----------



## Derek Roger

FILIPVS said:


> Yes, there are plenty crew to send unjustified distress calls and to play with the video camera, but nobody from deck throw a lifebuoy with smoke signal to keep the man's position clearly marked...


Go back to the Spanish Armada FILIPVS and leave these people alone .


----------

